# Il Dottore delle Fiabe



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

*Massimo Cavezzali*

9 giugno alle ore 5:00 · 



“E così…la Principessa non doveva solo baciarla…”
Dissi.
Il Ranocchio si agitò sulla sedia.
“No Dottore, doveva baciarmi e poi dormire insieme a me , nel letto, per 21 notti…”
“Non bastava un bacio per trasformarla in Principe?”
Scosse la testa.
“No!”
“Eppure ho letto che…”
“No. Ha letto fiabe semplificate, dottore…fiabe tranquillizzanti…”

Sospirai.
Veramente avevo letto tante versioni. Non solo quelle tranquillizzanti. Ma mi sembrò inutile dirglielo.

“Mi guardi…” disse “ Sono brutto. Anzi…diciamo che sono un ranocchio come tanti. Ma la principessa aveva accettato lo scambio. Un bacio, e in cambio io avrei recuperato la sua pallina d’oro, che era caduta nel pozzo. Che lei stupidamente aveva fatto cadere…io riparavo al suo errore, lei mi faceva diventare Principe, questo era lo scambio…”
“Quindi…si è sentito tradito dalla Principessa…”
“Si…mi ha fatto credere di essere importante per lei…ma solo finchè non ho recuperato la sua pallina d’oro…che era la cosa che le interessava veramente…”

Sospirai dentro di me.
Pensai di quante palline d’oro avevo visto nella mia vita…di quanto bisogno di recuperarle…di quante…

“Lei era bella…” disse il ranocchio “Io brutto. Ma se avesse passato quelle 21 notti con me, mi avrebbe visto bello…”

Sistemai i fogli che avevo davanti e dove avevo preso qualche appunto. Resistendo alla tentazione di buttarli nel cestino. 

“E così…lei ha pensato che in fondo era solo questione di tempo. E poi, notte dopo notte, la principessa si sarebbe abituata a lei e l’avrebbe accettata…anzi l'avrebbe trovata affascinante...”
“Si. Il tempo, la mia insistenza e il mio amore, dottore”

Avevo sentito quelle parole centinaia di volte. Da ranocchi fiduciosi che grazie a quelle notti che avrebbero passato con le loro principesse, tutto sarebbe andato bene. Ricompense in cambio di ricompense.

“E…cosa successe dopo?’” chiesi
“Mi buttò via…mi scaraventò fuori dalla sua vita…non aspettò che diventassi principe…non ebbe pazienza…”

Promesse, promesse, promesse…
Scambi inutile…da tutte e due le parti…
Illusioni…

Avevo voglia di fumare. E quando avevo voglia di fumare e non potevo farlo diventavo cattivo.

“Beh…alla fine è tutto semplice…banale direi...la principessa voleva la pallina d’oro, non esattamente lei…e lei, dalla sua parte, aveva solo l’ipotesi di poter diventare un principe, grazie alla principessa…in realtà eravate tutti e due quello che eravate"
Fece un balzo sulla sedia. 
“Io sono un principe!” urlò “Avevo solo bisogno di essere scoperto! Avevo bisogno di una Pincipessa che mi apprezzasse, che mi stimasse, che capisse che dentro ero un Principe…”
“Aveva bisogno di essere liberato?”
Mi guardò di traverso.
“M spiace” dissi “ Non la posso aiutare”
Saltò dalla sedia.
“Dottore delle Fiabe” sibilò, infuriato “Così c’è scritto sulla targa di ottone fuori dalla sua porta! Lei non è un dottore delle Fiabe!”

“Lo sono” dissi, con voce piatta “ Ma questa che mi ha raccontato non è una fiaba. E’ una realtà banale. L’ho sentita mille volte!”

Se ne andò sbattendo la porta.

Ranocchio di merda, pensai.
Mi accesi una sigaretta.
Guardai fuori dalla finestra.
Cercai di scacciare la noia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

Bellissima! :up:


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima! :up:


Mi ha fatto riderissimo!!



oltre che ad essere proprio ben centrata


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Massimo Cavezzali*
> 
> 9 giugno alle ore 5:00 ·
> 
> ...


Ha ragione è  una banale realtà


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

Però proprio oggi ho capito che mi piacciono i rospi che io vedo principi.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione è  una banale realtà


Già...

banale ma non scontata mi sa, però


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> banale ma non scontata mi sa, però


Non scontata, vero


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però proprio oggi ho capito che mi piacciono i rospi che io vedo principi.


mi sa che a me piacciono i rospi a cui piace essere rospi...e che col piffero che si lanciano a prender la pallina d'oro...finirebbe che mi ci incazzo pure, altro che bacio!! ....la mia pallina!! :incazzato::incazzato:

...credo che la questione sia la pallina d'oro, per le principesse

per i rospi...caspita, mi fa riderissimo l'immagine del rospo col cappello con la piuma!

e comunque il colpevole è il pozzo! :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non scontata, vero


OT on - ti ho letta...sei una grande!! - OT off

comunque capisco il dottore...divento cattiva anche io, se non posso fumare!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> OT on - ti ho letta...sei una grande!! - OT off
> 
> comunque capisco il dottore...divento cattiva anche io, se non posso fumare!


Grazie :inlove:


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie :inlove:


:bacissimo:


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sa che a me piacciono i rospi a cui piace essere rospi...e che col piffero che si lanciano a prender la pallina d'oro...finirebbe che mi ci incazzo pure, altro che bacio!! ....la mia pallina!! :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...credo che la questione sia la pallina d'oro, per le principesse
> 
> ...


Boh!!
Ho una certezza.
Il ranocchio dopo 21 notti con la principessa,FORSE sarebbe riuscito a diventare un principe agli occhi della regal donzella FORSE....
SICURAMENTE,dopo 21 notti e altrettanti risvegli con la nobil pulzella,non l'avrebbe più vista così principessa......


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!!
> Ho una certezza.
> Il ranocchio dopo 21 notti con la principessa,FORSE sarebbe riuscito a diventare un principe agli occhi della regal donzella FORSE....
> SICURAMENTE,dopo 21 notti e altrettanti risvegli con la nobil pulzella,non l'avrebbe più vista così principessa......


Può essere


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!!
> Ho una certezza.
> Il ranocchio dopo 21 notti con la principessa,FORSE sarebbe riuscito a diventare un principe agli occhi della regal donzella FORSE....
> SICURAMENTE,dopo 21 notti e altrettanti risvegli con la nobil pulzella,non l'avrebbe più vista così principessa......


eehh...ma al rospo mica interessava la principessa...lui voleva non essere rospo ed essere principe, e quindi voleva il bacio e il tempo

tanto quanto alla principessa interessava la pallina d'oro, mica baciare il rospo e dormirci 21 notti...

e non sarebbe neanche questo il punto...se se lo fossero almeno detto...

ma han pensato al risultato sperato dello scambio, anzichè pensare al dove erano...
han pensato al futuro invece che al presente...e nel futuro mica si vive...

e anche le favole iniziano sempre con "C'era una volta..." ..ci sarà ben un perchè


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eehh...ma al rospo mica interessava la principessa...lui voleva non essere rospo ed essere principe, e quindi voleva il bacio e il tempo
> 
> tanto quanto alla principessa interessava la pallina d'oro, mica baciare il rospo e dormirci 21 notti...
> 
> ...


Io il c'era una volta lo vedo come un suggerimento a chi vuole riprovare con il partner "Creativo".
Se nelle favole hanno optato per il "C'era una volta",e non "C'era due volte",
oppure "C'era ad libitum",un motivo ci sarà pure....non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io il c'era una volta lo vedo come un suggerimento a chi vuole riprovare con il partner "Creativo".
> Se nelle favole hanno optato per il "C'era una volta",e non "C'era due volte",
> oppure "C'era ad libitum",un motivo ci sarà pure....non pensi?


Il partner "Creativo"? 
Chi sarebbe? 

Pensa che io il "C'era una volta" l'ho sempre inteso come il tempo soggettivo e dell'indeterminato...un po' il tempo di Alice che chiede al Bianconiglio "per quanto tempo è per sempre" e il Bianconiglio risponde "a volte, solo un secondo"


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Massimo Cavezzali*
> 
> 9 giugno alle ore 5:00 ·
> 
> ...


Sono stato un esperto raccattatore di palline.. :carneval:

Per la verità.. non ho del tutto abbandonato questa propensione... anzi.. direi tutto sommato che non l'ho abbandonata affatto

Forse oggi ho un po' ampliato, a differenza di un tempo, la modalità di ingaggio.. e di riconsegna della pallina :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono stato un esperto raccattatore di palline.. :carneval:
> 
> Per la verità.. non ho del tutto abbandonato questa propensione... anzi.. direi tutto sommato che non l'ho abbandonata affatto
> 
> *Forse oggi ho un po' ampliato, a differenza di un tempo, la modalità di ingaggio.. e di riconsegna della pallina* :carneval:


Mi sembra una cosa saggia :carneval:

Io continuo a lanciare le palline, ma adesso lo so  
E decido se andare a prendermela da sola o chiedere che me la si raccatti...e in quel caso, è un gioco condiviso il quando e il dove finisce la pallina...e mi piace aspettare ed accogliere il rospo :carneval:

Il bacio poi ci scappa, ma mica per la pallina


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sembra una cosa saggia :carneval:
> 
> Io continuo a lanciare le palline, ma adesso lo so
> E decido se andare a prendermela da sola o chiedere che me la si raccatti...e in quel caso, è un gioco condiviso il quando e il dove finisce la pallina...e mi piace aspettare ed accogliere il rospo :carneval:
> ...


Mi sembra giusto!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto riderissimo!!
> 
> 
> 
> oltre che ad essere proprio ben centrata


 a me ha messi tristezza. Le favole, il loro raccontare di cose semplici in apparenza. Ti aspetti un vissero felici e contenti , ma non è così ....
Ognuno cerca il suo tornaconto.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me ha messi tristezza. Le favole, il loro raccontare di cose semplici in apparenza. Ti aspetti un vissero felici e contenti , ma non è così ....
> Ognuno cerca il suo tornaconto.


Il vissero felici e contenti è sempre all'inizio del cambiamento 

E in ogni caso, nelle fiabe originali, il vissero felici e contenti non era la conclusione, proprio perchè le fiabe vivono nell'indeterminato, sospese nel tempo e nello spazio e, come dici, raramente parlano di cose semplici, oltre l'apparenza

O. Wilde diceva che una rosa rossa non è egoista perchè vuol essere una rosa rossa, è egoista quando vuole che tutte le rose del giardino siano rosse

Il tornaconto è indispensabile alla sopravvivenza e al nutrimento della motivazione...basta non fingere che non lo sia o che non esista, secondo me 

In sintesi, le aspettative, se non sono riconosciute come tali e quindi appartenenti ad una dimensione diversa dalla concretezza, si trasformano in inculate autoinflitte 

EDIT: mi fa ridere il dissacrare quel "e vissero felici e contenti", c'era anche la canzoncina, e fin da bambina mi metteva i brividi...ma stile racconto horror..era una musichetta inquietante!!


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sembra giusto!!!! :carneval:


come minimo funziona :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> come minimo funziona :carneval:



Saper distinguere subito le "palle" dalle "balle" credo sia propedeutico x un buon funzionamento :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4ILGR4PX0

mi faceva paurissima!!

l'idea di non poter più uscire dalle fiabe :scared::scared:..sembrava la minaccia della strega che vuol mettere hansel e gretel nel forno e li imbroglia col marzapane (che mi nausea solo all'odore fra l'altro!)


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Saper distinguere subito le "palle" dalle "balle"* credo sia propedeutico x un buon funzionamento :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:

a diversi livelli direi :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a diversi livelli direi :carneval:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4ILGR4PX0
> 
> mi faceva paurissima!!
> 
> l'idea di non poter più uscire dalle fiabe :scared::scared:..sembrava la minaccia della strega che vuol mettere hansel e gretel nel forno e li imbroglia col marzapane (che mi nausea solo all'odore fra l'altro!)


 la prendevi troppo seriamente, ti angosciava. La ricordo, ma le favole che ascoltavo io ero quelle di mia nonna, non di principi e principesse. Se le inventava ed erano più per consolarmi. Diverse da quelle che ho raccontato ai miei figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tornaconto è indispensabile alla sopravvivenza e al nutrimento della motivazione...basta non fingere che non lo sia o che non esista, secondo me
> 
> !


 non è 1questione di non fingere, non si può vedere tutto nell'ottica di interessi , tornaconto che dir si voglia. In determinate circostanze se dovessi vivere con questa prospettiva non mi fiderei di nessuno.
Le inculate si prendono in questo contesto, ma ci stanno.
Spesso si finge di non vedere, per dare/avere una possibilità in più. Alcune volte la controparte capisce la buona fede e cambia atteggiamento, altre , interessato era e interessato rimane.


Una signora che conosco dice sempre delle coppie che si stanno per sposare "vissero felici e contenti finché divorzio non li separi" sostiene di essersi aggiornata


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è 1questione di non fingere, non si può vedere tutto nell'ottica di interessi , tornaconto che dir si voglia. In determinate circostanze se dovessi vivere con questa prospettiva non mi fiderei di nessuno.


Io penso che un tornaconto ci sia sempre, a vari livelli, anche non superficiali.

Avere "l'onore" di raccogliere la pallina, nella fiaba pubblicata, risponde al tornaconto di "sentirsi utile" per chi la raccoglie.

E non è una cosa brutta, ma nemmeno bella, in una prospettiva assolutamente neutrale.
È un bisogno.

Se poi questo "sentirsi utile" lo spalmi nel tempo, il bisogno cambia forma e diventa il "sentirsi importante" , che alla fin fine è una potentissima forma di controllo sull'altro, fino alla estrema dinamica del "non puoi più fare a meno di me" (finalmente sono il Principe, e sono indispensabile x la principessa)

Sono contesti "parlanti" in special modo quando la pallina te la vai a raccogliere da sola, perché il rospo non ti accompagnerà mai con un sorriso, e lì capisci .....


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!!
> Ho una certezza.
> Il ranocchio dopo 21 notti con la principessa,FORSE sarebbe riuscito a diventare un principe agli occhi della regal donzella FORSE....
> SICURAMENTE,dopo 21 notti e altrettanti risvegli con la nobil pulzella,non l'avrebbe più vista così principessa......


Io già alla richiesta di recupero della pallina ho pensato:
"... la solita stronza".
Mi farà recuperare la pallina, poi se ne andrà.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *non è 1questione di non fingere, non si può vedere tutto nell'ottica di interessi , tornaconto che dir si voglia. In determinate circostanze se dovessi vivere con questa prospettiva non mi fiderei di nessuno.
> Le inculate si prendono in questo contesto, ma ci stanno.*
> *Spesso si finge di non vedere, per dare/avere una possibilità in più.* Alcune volte la controparte capisce la buona fede e cambia atteggiamento, altre , interessato era e interessato rimane.
> 
> ...



Sì.


----------



## Foglia (13 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Massimo Cavezzali*
> 
> 9 giugno alle ore 5:00 ·
> 
> ...



Questa e' quanto di più lontano possa esserci da una fiaba. E' una favola, con tanto di morale più che concreta. Non mi stupisce che il dottore non possa in qualche misura "correggerla". Ciascuno cerca il proprio, e se quel proprio non e' nell'altro, ma si esaurisce attraverso l'altro, l'arricchimento (quando c'è) consiste in qualcosa che si è perso ma che nulla aggiunge rispetto a quello che si aveva (la pallina) oppure non esiste  (il principe). Perché tutto e' un po' un do ut des, il discrimine sta nella proiezione che ci facciamo in ordine alla contropartita. Spesso si spera in cio' che non può essere. La principessa poteva riavere quella pallina. Il ranocchio non avrebbe potuto essere principe. Nessuno trasmette all'altro qualità per  "infusione". Caso mai insegna. Il ranocchio però non vuole ascoltare


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Sono sicuro che a mia figlia questo racconto non piacerebbe.
E' totalmente privo di incanto. E' la visione di un adulto che crede di essere stato ingannato da bambino e si difende come crede meglio dagli adulti che ritiene responsabili di quegli inganni infantili.
Mia figlia mi risponderebbe "Ma povero ranocchio. Poteva diventare principe, perché non provare a ascoltarlo?".
E' una visione che ha ancora fiducia negli altri, nell'umanità.
Non è positivo essere sempre disincantati su tutto, è alienarsi le possibilità di provare a essere diversi, cercando sempre la strada dove si è maggiormente difendibili ed evitando quelle in cui potremmo anche diventare altro.
Io 21 notti al ranocchio le avrei anche concesse.
Magari diventava principe, magari scoprivo che possono piacermi anche i ranocchi.
Chi può dirlo prima?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che un tornaconto ci sia sempre, a vari livelli, anche non superficiali.
> 
> Avere "l'onore" di raccogliere la pallina, nella fiaba pubblicata, risponde al tornaconto di "sentirsi utile" per chi la raccoglie.
> 
> ...


indipendentemente dalla pallina del tornaconto. La principessa dovrebbe dormire col rospo per 21 notti, accettare di passare del tempo col rospo per accettarne la parte peggiore. Vedere oltre il tornaconto. Se fossero riusciti a passare quelle notti avrebbero visto oltre le necessità materiali. Avrebbero visto il bello dentro.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indipendentemente dalla pallina del tornaconto. La principessa dovrebbe dormire col rospo per 21 notti, accettare di passare del tempo col rospo per accettarne la parte peggiore. Vedere oltre il tornaconto. Se fossero riusciti a passare quelle notti avrebbero visto oltre le necessità materiali. Avrebbero visto il bello dentro.


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Sono sicuro che a mia figlia questo racconto non piacerebbe.*
> *E' totalmente privo di incanto*. E' la visione di un adulto che crede di essere stato ingannato da bambino e si difende come crede meglio dagli adulti che ritiene responsabili di quegli inganni infantili.
> Mia figlia mi risponderebbe "Ma povero ranocchio. Poteva diventare principe, perché non provare a ascoltarlo?".
> E' una visione che ha ancora fiducia negli altri, nell'umanità.
> ...


 e oggi mi sono presa anche della bambina (indirettamente certo)


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indipendentemente dalla pallina del tornaconto. La principessa dovrebbe dormire col rospo per 21 notti, accettare di passare del tempo col rospo per accettarne la parte peggiore. Vedere oltre il tornaconto. Se fossero riusciti a passare quelle notti avrebbero visto oltre le necessità materiali. Avrebbero visto il bello dentro.


Dov'è il "bello" in un rospo che vuol solo renderti schiava del suo servirti, e come ti servi da sola storce la bocca e ti sputa veleno?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dov'è il "bello" in un rospo che vuol solo renderti schiava del suo servirti, e come ti servi da sola storce la bocca e ti sputa veleno?


 questo è un rospo cattivo, forse i 21 giorni servono a far capire che ci può essere anche altro.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dov'è il "bello" in un rospo che vuol solo renderti schiava del suo servirti, e come ti servi da sola storce la bocca e ti sputa veleno?


Un rospo è un rospo.
Mica si è presentato travestito da principe.
:carneval:
E rospo è rimasto e tale rimarrà, perché nessuno crede possa essere altro.
Sarà utopico, ma a me piacerebbe vedere se veramente può trasformarsi in principe.
Se non lo fa, però, lo butto nella fogna.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un rospo è un rospo.
> Mica si è presentato travestito da principe.
> :carneval:
> E rospo è rimasto e tale rimarrà, perché nessuno crede possa essere altro.
> ...


Certo che può trasformarsi in principe, anche perché i rospi non parlano e meno che meno aspirano a diventare principi:carneval:
Quella originale è una fiaba, non una favola, perché non propone una morale, ma ha un valore simbolico.
Naturalmente invece la riscrittura esplicita dei significati che non sono quelli simbolici e la trasforma in una favola, per questo fa ridere.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è un rospo cattivo, forse i 21 giorni servono a far capire che ci può essere anche altro.


No.... Non è cattivo.. 

"Fa" solo il rospo, ma dentro di sé si sente principe


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che può trasformarsi in principe, anche perché i rospi non parlano e meno che meno aspirano a diventare principi:carneval:
> Quella originale è una fiaba, non una favola, perché non propone una morale, ma ha un valore simbolico.
> Naturalmente invece la riscrittura esplicita dei significati che non sono quelli simbolici e la trasforma in una favola, *per questo fa ridere*.


A me non fa ridere.
La trovo tristissima.
La storia di uno sfigato alle prese con la solita stronza.
Le solite relazioni di interesse.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.... Non è cattivo..
> 
> "Fa" solo il rospo, ma dentro di sé si sente principe


E chi non lo si sente?:carneval:

O perlomeno, vorrebbe sentirsi, anche solo per 21 giorni per grazia ricevuta?
Sarà che a me i principi e le principesse stanno un po' sul cazzo.
Chi si credono di essere...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me non fa ridere.
> La trovo tristissima.
> La storia di uno sfigato alle prese con la solita stronza.
> Le solite relazioni di interesse.


Perché hai un tuo senso dell'umorismo. Ma il motivo per cui fa ridere è proprio il riconoscimento di un diffuso (comune?) interesse personale nelle relazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E chi non lo si sente?:carneval:
> 
> O perlomeno, vorrebbe sentirsi, anche solo per 21 giorni per grazia ricevuta?
> Sarà che a me i principi e le principesse stanno un po' sul cazzo.
> Chi si credono di essere...


La maggior parte delle persone si sente rospo, ma recita da principe/principessa.:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E chi non lo si sente?:carneval:
> 
> O perlomeno, vorrebbe sentirsi, anche solo per 21 giorni per grazia ricevuta?
> Sarà che a me i principi e le principesse stanno un po' sul cazzo.
> Chi si credono di essere...


Sono stato un principe meraviglioso 

Ovviamente travestito da rospo..


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone si sente rospo, ma recita da principe/principessa.:singleeye:


Io mi sento una salamandra.
Sempre e comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sento una salamandra.
> Sempre e comunque.


Ti adoro! :up:


----------



## brenin (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone si sente rospo, ma recita da principe/principessa.:singleeye:


vero, od anche da camaleonte.....


----------



## Foglia (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sento una salamandra.Sempre e comunque.


Io una rospa.


----------



## Lostris (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me non fa ridere.
> La trovo tristissima.
> La storia di uno sfigato alle prese con la solita stronza.
> Le solite relazioni di interesse.


Anche a me ha messo tristezza.

Non ho matematicamente fatto l'equazione sfigato/stronza, però. Forse perché sono una donna, forse perché quando una storia è in soggettiva si perde la prospettiva dell'altro.
E qui parla solo il rospo.

una principessa magari annoiata, magari incompresa e lasciata spesso sola, che trova un po' di conforto dal distrarsi con quella pallina.
un rospo convinto di non avere chance in quanto rospo.

Un incontro che potrebbe far svoltare le loro vite... ma entrambi concentrati così tanto su loro stessi da non cogliere l'incredibile opportunità di conoscersi e affidarsi all'altro per quello che si è, una principessa senza pallina e un rospo non-principe. 

Proteggono il loro centro approcciando la relazione in senso utilitaristico, così non rischiano nulla ma perdono tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

*...*

Secondo me in questa evoluzione del dibattito è un po' "scappato il Miccio" rispetto a un aspetto, che è quello dell"'interesse

L'interesse (e mi sposto dalla fiaba x scendere su un livello personale) non è sempre così "spudoratamente" chiaro nella persona che FA 

Non è che io mi relaziono in un certo modo con Tizia avendo BEN CHIARO il mio interesse specifico.

Non è che io faccio il rospo che raccatto palline avendo BEN CHIARO il mio scopo di quel mio raccattare palline

L'interesse è qualcosa che può esser ben chiaro, come non.

E avere interessi non è reato. Nemmeno triste.

Probabilmente non è così scontato non averne, anche in una relazione che comprende altri


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche a me ha messo tristezza.
> 
> Non ho matematicamente fatto l'equazione sfigato/stronza, però. Forse perché sono una donna, forse perché quando una storia è in soggettiva si perde la prospettiva dell'altro.
> E qui parla solo il rospo.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me in questa evoluzione del dibattito è un po' "scappato il Miccio" rispetto a un aspetto, che è quello dell"'interesse
> 
> L'interesse (e mi sposto dalla fiaba x scendere su un livello personale) non è sempre così "spudoratamente" chiaro nella persona che FA
> 
> ...


Concordo. A meno che tu non sia il ventenne che sposa la miliardaria agée


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. A meno che tu non sia il ventenne che sposa la miliardaria agée


Ah beh...  

Anche a meno tu non sia la miliardaria agee' che sposa il 20enne, se x quello.....


----------

